# Moving to Dubai, trying to figure things out



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all,

Well its getting close and I will finally be moving to Dubai now that the US government has finally certified all of my documents and the UAE Embassy got their money. Only days away from getting the visa completed.

I have read everything on this site and have read every book I can get my hands on at Amazon on Dubai, UAE and the Arab culture so that I am well prepared for this move.

I could sure use some help on 2 things:

First, to calm all of my friends and family down. Can anyone give me a true update on the business situation there in Dubai? I am not looking for "chicken little" statements, but a true picture that Dubai is struggling in this global economy and we shouldnt look at it any different than what's going on here in the US. Balanced perspective please?

Second, I am having a heck of a time trying to find a website in which I can look at apts or villas online to rent before I arrive. My wonderful new boss, has offered to check out some places for me, but I certainly would like to see what is avaialble first. I've looked on the Gulf News website, this website and googled some real estate agents. Most sites dont show pictures, unlesss it s new construction and then it won't be available for a few months.

I would love some feedback and support.

Thanks to all.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

HI Dawn,

Yes, Dubai ( & the whole of the UAE) is no different from anywhere else in the world when it comes to the credit crunch.

Some industries have been hit harder than others, and thousands of people have been laid off.

BUT- I do think that things will pick up a little in the future 

The Better Homes website has decent pics of places.
Rents have started to drop, so remember to negotiate on the price ( ie : offer more than 1 cheque- some LL are taking 4, 8 & even 12!)

Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

Having come from the US in the last 6 months, I can tell you that both places are in bad shape. Having been made redundant here in the past month I can tell you that jobs are few and far between. The biggest difference I believe is that in the US if you can't find a job you can always work at a restaurant or something to make a halfway decent wage to pass the time. In Dubai that is not really the case.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

*website for properties*



Dawn A said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well its getting close and I will finally be moving to Dubai now that the US government has finally certified all of my documents and the UAE Embassy got their money. Only days away from getting the visa completed.
> 
> ...


Dubizzle.com is a good website to search for properties, sometimes you will find deals offered directly from landlord so you can save commission fee payable to real estate agents (normally 5% of settled price).
Good luck for searching.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Dawn....I've sent you a PM

Cheers
L.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> HI Dawn,
> 
> Yes, Dubai ( & the whole of the UAE) is no different from anywhere else in the world when it comes to the credit crunch.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the quick response. This website is probably one of the few that provides pictures. I know there are thousands of apts. out there that would have a better chance of being leased if the pictures were made available. Perhaps there is an opportunity for someone out there to address this need 

I appreciate the positive outlook on Dubai. I am confident that the outlook for everyone wll be positive. History tells us that, it just doesn't feel that way when you are in the middle of a really bad recession (here in the States the word depression is now being used).


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

Tortfeasor said:


> Having come from the US in the last 6 months, I can tell you that both places are in bad shape. Having been made redundant here in the past month I can tell you that jobs are few and far between. The biggest difference I believe is that in the US if you can't find a job you can always work at a restaurant or something to make a halfway decent wage to pass the time. In Dubai that is not really the case.


What industry were you in that became redundant? 

You are correct when considering many backup plans we have here in the States there are many , including unemployment insurance. I am a recipient of a layoff here and it is so bad that even bartenders jobs are hard to come by. A new hotel that just opened this past winter normally would recevie about 600 applications for the entire hotel, they received over 6000 applications. When looking for work, you have to be open, flexible and search wide.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

carlos carlos said:


> Dubizzle.com is a good website to search for properties, sometimes you will find deals offered directly from landlord so you can save commission fee payable to real estate agents (normally 5% of settled price).
> Good luck for searching.


Thanks, I have used the site and it is very helpful.


----------



## Brutis (Feb 24, 2009)

plenty of bargains to be had re housing,,, but you pretty much have to be here to see the stuff and have your residents visa sorted befire you can sign a lease. if you are not in the country the agents tend not to dealk with you...(in my opinion nayway)

why no photos..the market ws so quick things were hardly online beofre being rented...they have bit adjusted to a service culture first.

my last point is wait until you are here, figure out hwer eyou are working and what kind of coummute you will have compared to the infrastructure surrounding where you live...Dubai is not big but there are some traffic choke points.

I wish you the best of luck...this place is nice..


----------



## smita (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am in a similar boat as Dawn A. I'm waiting for the authentication of documents, and my visas and should be heading out to Dubai sometime next week. I'm glad to hear that there is a positive outlook, because as Dawn mentioned, things here in the US are very bleak.

In terms of the housing situation, I've looked a few properties (online) and some of the deals I'm getting sound too good to be true. My husband things that some of those might be fraudulent advertisements. Did anyone see those when they were searching for an apartment? What are the warning signs for those kinds of ads? And how do you deal with the landlord being away from the UAE? Most places that I've found (in my budget) the owner lives out of the UAE.

Thanks!


----------

